# Software für Kleinunternehmer gesucht ( Erfahrung / Empfehlung )



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

meine Frau möchte neben ihrem Job noch ein Kleinunternehmen gründen ( Hobby zum Beruf machen ).
Ich unterstütze Sie dabei und bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Software, welche primär
die Zahlen verwaltet ( dass man den Umsatz im Blick behält und nicht über die 17.500 kommt )
und die entsprechenden Zahlen für die Steuererklärung ausgibt.

Wichtig: Es geht um die Kleinunternehmerregelung nach $19

Erstellen von Rechnungen wäre natürlich auch wichtig.

Könnt ihr mir etwas empfehlen.

Danke


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Januar 2018)

Schau Dir mal Papierkram.de an. Ist in der Basisversion kostenlos. Ansonsten EXCEL


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Januar 2018)

Halle Lipperlandstern,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Ich schaue es mir mal an, würde aber eine Softwarelösung
auf dem PC bevorzugen.


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Januar 2018)

Ich mag ja die Lösungen von www.lexware.de


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Januar 2018)

Hallo Sven,

danke für deine Nachricht. Die Frage ist, ob es von den üblichen Verdächtigen nicht auch eine abgespeckte Version gibt, für Kleinunternehmer.
So dass der ganze Umgang mit der Software möglichst einfach ist.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Fakrae (10 Januar 2018)

Buhls Steuersparbuch könnte das nebenher mitführen (und die richtige Steuererklärung am Ende gleich mit ausspucken) - so hab ich das mit meiner Frau gemacht, als Sie noch klein angefangen hatte.

Aber für jeden Tipp fehlt eine wichtige Info: Womit selbstständig? Warenverkauf ist etwas gänzlich anderes als Hochzeitsfotos machen (bspw.) und hat andere Anforderungen an die Software.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Erstellen von Rechnungen wäre natürlich auch wichtig.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

spezielle Software für Kleinunternehmer kenne ich nicht.

Wichtig ist vermutlich, dass die Software EÜR (Einnahme-Überschuss-Rechnung) beherrscht.

Das ist eine vereinfachte Buchführung, die Einzelunternehmer und Freiberufler (bis 600.000 Umsatz) anwenden dürfen. 

Ich habe WISO EÜR und bin damit voll zufrieden. Überträgt Steueranmeldung direkt per Elster.

https://www.buhl.de/produkte/wiso-euer-und-kasse#Was_kann_WISO_E_R___Kasse_

Kostet mit Updatevertrag jährlich 50 EUR .


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2018)

Fakrae schrieb:


> Buhls Steuersparbuch könnte das nebenher mitführen (und die richtige Steuererklärung am Ende gleich mit ausspucken) - so hab ich das mit meiner Frau gemacht, als Sie noch klein angefangen hatte.



Mit dem WISO Steuersparbuch ist das eher mühsam. Über übernehme die Ergebnisse der EÜR ins Steuersparbuch für die Steuererklärung. 




Fakrae schrieb:


> Aber für jeden Tipp fehlt eine wichtige Info: Womit selbstständig? Warenverkauf ist etwas gänzlich anderes als Hochzeitsfotos machen (bspw.) und hat andere Anforderungen an die Software.



Stimmt, Lagerbestand oder Aufmaß deckt selbst die EUR nicht ab.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2018)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Überträgt Steueranmeldung direkt per Elster.



Sorry, nicht relevant, da ja keine Umsatzsteueranmeldungen anfallen.


Wichtig ist noch, dass immer der Zahlungseingang zählt.

Wenn sie das schön hinrechnet, jedoch ein Kunde die November-Rechnung erst im Januar bezahlt, verschiebt sich der Umsatz steuertechnisch ins nächste Jahre.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Januar 2018)

Hallo Gerhard,

ich hatte Buhl EÜR & Kasse auch schon ins Auge gefasst. Ich muss heute Abend einmal schauen, ob eine 30 Tage Demo oder ähnliches gibt.

Danke für eure Bemühungen

PS:
Schon gefunden
https://www.buhl.de/s/wiso-euer-kas...MIx_GeqazN2AIVCrHtCh1jmgd6EAAYASAAEgK-1fD_BwE


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (10 Januar 2018)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> danke für deine Nachricht. Die Frage ist, ob es von den üblichen Verdächtigen nicht auch eine abgespeckte Version gibt, für Kleinunternehmer.
> So dass der ganze Umgang mit der Software möglichst einfach ist.
> ...


Ich glaub die "kleinste" Variante ist https://shop.lexware.de/buerosoftware - kann man ja testen.
Hab in der Vergangenheit auch mit Mein Büro von Buhl gearbeitet... letzte Grütze imho... weiß aber nicht wie die anderen Produkte von denen so sind...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Januar 2018)

Sven Rothenpieler schrieb:


> Ich glaub die "kleinste" Variante ist https://shop.lexware.de/buerosoftware - kann man ja testen.
> Hab in der Vergangenheit auch mit Mein Büro von Buhl gearbeitet... letzte Grütze imho... weiß aber nicht wie die anderen Produkte von denen so sind...



Mit Mein Büro bin ich auch nicht zurecht gekommen, was daran liegen mag, dass der administartive Aufwand relativ groß ist.

Da ist auch ein anderer Hersteller (Orgamax) im Hintergrund:
https://www.buhl.de/wiso-software/forum/index.php?thread/56820-wiso-mein-büro-vs-orgamax/

Wenn man keine Warenwirtschaft braucht, geht WISO EÜR leicht von der Hand.


----------



## kiar (10 Januar 2018)

Moin,
schau dir mal debitoor.de an. Sind ganz rege und das Unternehmen wird doch auch wachsen. 
Man hat alles Online.

Raik


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Januar 2018)

Danke noch einmal an alle für eure Erfahrungen und Anregungen,
Ich werde mal die Demo von EÜR & Kasse. Von den Funktionen wäre
es denke ich das sinnvollste und der Preis ist auch ok ( 35 € ).

Ich werde berichten, wenn ich die Software mal probiert habe.


----------



## bike (10 Januar 2018)

Meine Freundin hat auch einen Laden und auch im Netz.
Wir haben uns auch überlegt die Verwaltung mit einer Software zu machen, nachdem der Steuerberater im Monat 200 € wollte.
Nach langem Nachdenken und Prüfen haben wir uns entschlossen mit Libre Office dies zu machen.
Jetzt haben wir Excel sheets mit Ein- und Ausgaben die dann für die Steuer in einem Q1-Q4 und Jahresabschluss abgespeichert werden.
Ich weiß jetzt   nicht welche Art von Geschäft ihr aufbauen wollt, doch sich auf ein Software von irgendwem einzulassen ist nach unserer Meinung nicht gut, denn wie lange wird das Produkt weiterentwickelt und wie lange gibt es Support?
Wenn du Hilfe für die Erstellung der Dateien brauchst, dann melde dich, kann dir unsere Lösung gern zusenden.

bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 Januar 2018)

bike schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt   nicht welche Art von Geschäft ihr aufbauen wollt, doch sich auf ein Software von irgendwem einzulassen ist nach unserer Meinung nicht gut, denn wie lange wird das Produkt weiterentwickelt und wie lange gibt es Support?



Klar, wo wir gerade hier im Forum immer wieder von Software lesen, die nicht funktioniert.

Ernsthaft: Ich hätte keine Lust auf eine Excel-Dauerbaustelle, bei der mir jeden Tag was anderes fehlt, was ich dann wieder dazufummeln muss.


----------



## bike (20 Januar 2018)

Warum eine Dauerbaustelle?
Also bei uns läuft es seit sieben Jahren relativ gut.
Klar werden die Anforderungen größer, da auch der Laden inzwischen einen Umsatz von ca 40 t€ im Jahr erreicht hat und das dazu noch nebenberuflich. 
Respekt und ein Danke  an meine Freundin und unseren Freunden. 
Wir haben einen Webshop, eine Datenbank, Martha oder wie hieß die Dame?, (es ist Maria;-)   @blockmove) für die Kunden und libreoffice Anwendungen für Daten und Rechnungen und LEIDER auch Elster, damit das Finanzamt befriedigt werden kann.
Also wenn man intelligent ist und gut plant, dann klappt es so.
Auch die Steuerprüfung letztes Jahr war problemlos.
Jeder soll sich überlegen was wie und wo gemacht wird, doch wenn man selbst Entwickler / Programmierer ist und ein bisschen programmieren kann, dann ist es locker zu machen.
Wir hatten verschiedene Programme gekauft und getestet, aber daher ist unsere Lösung so ausgefallen.
Auch können wir mehr als  2000€ für den Steuerberater einsparen, also alles, zumindest für uns gut.

bike


----------

